# [SOLVED] Can't register w/DNS, RPC server unavailable



## oldroser

I stupidly went to my Netgear 814v2 router to see if it had 128 encrypt., set it to that, couldn't log on, reset it to 64, wep and one laptop got on internet fine, but the other running XP:

couldn't access internet (though icon says connected to internet-signal strong), tried repair said couldn't be repaired registering with DNS, 

after looking at some google results: tried ipconfig /flushdns which worked but ipconfig /registerdna got "registration of DNS records failed: ther RPC server is unavailable. 

I've tried sfc /scannow, entering my own ip address (using 192.168.0.2 and .5, DNS previously suggested to me when ISP would help, now they tell me to contact Netgear and of course I'd have to pay) and gateway in TCP/IP Right now it is st to obtain IP address and DNS server automatically. Details shown under Support show: address type; assigned by dhCP, ip address 192.18.0.1 subnetmask 255.255.255.0 default gateway 192.168.0.1

ipconfig/all shows a black under Primary Dns Suffix, node type unknown, IP routing enabled no, WINS Proxy enabled no, and under the wireless network connection it gives physical address 00-14-A5-E8-02-02, Dhcp enabled yes, autoconfiguration enabled yes, autoconfiguration ip address 192.168.0.1, subnet mask 255.255.255.0 and default gateway 192.168.0.1

Please, what do I do to fix this cursed thing?


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Can't register w/DNS, RPC server unavailable*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.



I'd also like to actually see the IPCONFIG /ALL results.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## oldroser

*Re: Can't register w/DNS, RPC server unavailable*

BTW, I ran my repair disk today, didn't do anything except now I don't have any old restore points. I had previously restored to an earlier date but it did no good. I also uninstalled and then reported and the WAN reinstalled.

I did as you said above. Now on the icon it says the network did not assign a network address to the computer.

Never knew how to copy in the DOS window, thanks for telling me. Luckily, I have another laptop and have an external floppy drive so I can report easily to you:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\HP>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : NEWLAPTOP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-E8-02-D2
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.36.66
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-92-11-AC

C:\Documents and Settings\HP>

Hope this helps you figure it out, driving me nuts!


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Can't register w/DNS, RPC server unavailable*

Can you connect a wire to this machine to the router and get on the network?


----------



## oldroser

*Re: Can't register w/DNS, RPC server unavailable*

Well, again luckily, a friend had left me an extra Ethernet cord and when it is plugged into pc and then into one of the router ports I can get on the internet. Looking under details I see it was given an ip address ending in 4, one I'd not tried. Still, it shouldn't matter. The Ethernet is set up for everything to be automatically assigned, and I have put that in my settings for the wireless connection on this pc but no no, still doesn't work.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Can't register w/DNS, RPC server unavailable*

You don't have to assign the Ethernet addresses, configure the wireless network for automatic IP addresses.


----------



## oldroser

*Re: Can't register w/DNS, RPC server unavailable*

I have had it set up to obtain IP and DNS automatically but still didn't work.


----------



## oldroser

*Re: Can't register w/DNS, RPC server unavailable*

Sort of fixed, installed new Lynksys router and now it works!

Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Can't register w/DNS, RPC server unavailable*

Broken router, I was coming around to that. :smile:


----------



## oldroser

*Re: Can't register w/DNS, RPC server unavailable*

wasn't really broken, it was working on the other laptop. 

I had downloaded the DLL or whatever files they say you need on xp to connection to VIsta on that computer but not on the one the was working. Maybe the router wasn't compatible with that because it is an old one. I don't get rid of things until I have to.


----------



## johnwill

Maybe you moved too soon?

Changes that may help to increase the compatibility of Vista with older networking devices:



*Disable the IP Helper service:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "services.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Scroll down to the IP Helper service, right click on it and select Properties
3. In the dropdown box that says "Automatic" or "Manual", set it to Disabled and then click on "Apply"
4. Then click on "Stop" to stop the service from running in the current session
5. Click OK to exit the dialog



*Disable IPv6:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "*ncpa.cpl*" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._



*Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:* 

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

 Hold the Windows key and type R, enter *regedit* and press Enter.
Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey to be updated.
If the key DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag does not exist, use the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then press ENTER. _If the key exists, skip this step_.
Right-click DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
Close Registry Editor.
_NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey._




The only program I'm aware of that currently relies on IPv6 is the new Windows Meeting Space. The first 2 changes will cause that program not to work - but will leave all of your normal (IPv4) connections unaffected. If it causes problems that you can't overcome, simply revert back to the original settings.


----------

